# One ear was standing, now it is not??



## Dracnik98 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

My 4 month old puppy's left ear will not stand anymore?? It was up just like the right one but now it does not stay up. The only thing I think that has caused this is that he tends to sleep on his left side in his cage; somethimes against the side.

Is there anything that I should do? Is this normal?

Thanks!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Lol, it's the wonky ear stage; don't panic.
At 4 months he's probably starting the teething phase and it's normal for a puppies ears to go up, down, right, left, middle, and even do flips. 
They should go back to normal in a few months when he is done teething.
If you look in his mouth, you may see gaps where his baby teeth have fallen out or brand new white teeth! 
I swear my pup had lost one tooth and now the entire front row, both top and bottom, are adult teeth! I have no idea when that happened. Oddly, neither of my girl's ears ever dropped while teething, but it is normal


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Most pups do the up and down ear thing, especially when they're teething. Make sure you give bully sticks or knuckle bones to chew on. I froze whole carrots and let him chew on them because they fit in those hard to reach spaces. Don't worry, if they were up once they'll go back again


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very normal. Check out some of the stages:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I have faith...the ear will rise again! LOL!
The following pictures were taken: last night (ears up!)
and then this morning : (1 just fell down...)


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Aw Dazed, your pup is so sweet looking :wub: I love the coaties and the ear fluffies.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Aw Dazed, your pup is so sweet looking :wub: I love the coaties and the ear fluffies.


Thanks  I was looking for a coatie, however, he has kind of a medium caot with MAJOR waves coming n now...my breeder said he wouldn't be longcoat, maybe plush...
I LOVE him SOOO much :wub:


----------

